# We Are With You, London..



## Jessuki

I have no words to express how I feel.. it's so familiar..

*Hugs*


Ánimo. Estamos con vosotros


----------



## lsp

Jessuki is right, there are no words and it is all too familiar. My thoughts and prayers go to out to all.


----------



## QUIJOTE

*Awful, nonsense, I join you on this Jessuki. *


----------



## LadyBlakeney

I know words mean little when something like this happens. I can only say that I'm sure all thoughs and prayers from Madrid are with London now.


----------



## DDT

Words are unnecessary, history proves to be useless once again...will this greedy, harsh mankind ever learn that life is the most important value?

DDT


----------



## CLEMENTINE

No words either to express how horrible it is.
All my deepest sympathy to Londoners, casualties and families of people who lost their lives for nothing today.


----------



## Jana337

All I want to write is hopelessly banal. Everything is banal in the face of terror.
I hope you find enough strength, people of London.

Jana


----------



## Rob625

As a Londoner, I thank you all for your support.

Everything is comparatively calm here in my office just inside the Square Mile. I'll probably be walking home this evening.


----------



## VenusEnvy

For those of you who haven't heard, here is an article in English.
Para ellos lo que no han oído, aquí es el artículo.
Et ici pour les Français.

London: I am so sorry for this unnecessary tragedy that you have been subject to. My heart is with your country, and those who have been killed and injured. I am truly sorry for this horrific event.


----------



## Whodunit

I just can join you all. Everyone deserves it to have a joyfullife, but is THAT a sign for LIFE?


----------



## Fernando

Just to agree with the other members of the forum.

As a Madrid citizen, we know what we are dealing with.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Fernando said:
			
		

> As a Madrid citizen, we know what we are dealing with.


And, as an American, I do, too. It is becoming painfully clear that terrorism is now a world-wide problem. It sees no race, no age, no name; it doesn't hesitate to take our loved ones from us. My heart goes out to the world, in the truest sense.


----------



## Whodunit

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> For those of you who haven't heard, here is an article in English.
> Para ellos lo que no han oído, aquí es el artículo.
> Et ici pour les Français.



Here's the English article Wikipedia created. Everyone can choose his language.


----------



## JennR

To my friends in London (both new and old), words cannot express both my anger by this senseless attack and my sorrow at the loss of life and injury to others. It is all too familiar.

My thoughts and prayers are with you. 

Jenn


----------



## la grive solitaire

Truly horrible. I too am speechless  and join with you all in sending prayers and love to London, where the innocent are again suffering the most.


----------



## Like an Angel

To all the Londoners foreros, my deepest thoughts, I'm so sorry to hear so horrible news... as everybody in here has said there are no words to write in here, just to tell you my heart is with you and to repudiate any act, anywhere like this one. 

My condolences.


----------



## V52

I have no other ways than this forum to speak to all Londoners  reading my words, and say them how much I care.
BIG HUG 
Vittorio


----------



## Phryne

London,

My heart is with you today...


----------



## gotitadeleche

I just want to add my voice to the many here in expressing my sorrow for the victims of the London attack. I hope no foreros were involved.


----------



## mzsweeett

To add one more sad voice to this choir.... I am truly sorry and deeply understand your situation. My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


A very sad Sweet T.


----------



## Everness

The stupidity of violence struck again, this time in London. Both violence and idiocy are enfleshed in people across ideologies, religions, political systems, races and ethnicities, etc. Our propensity to act violently and stupidily defines who we are as a species. What I can do is to deal with these wretched demons daily and pray. They will always try to show their ugly countenace in my life, especially in my relationship with others. The worst thing I could do is to accept their invitation to join their ranks.


----------



## esance

Me sumo a todas la muestras de solidaridad y apoyo expresadas por todos aquí, en el foro. 
El dolor y desconcierto que están pasando todas las personas más próximas a los atentados, debe ser realmente doloroso. Esperemos que algún día se llegue a erradicar este tipo de actos que no conducen a nada.

Un abrazo


----------



## lauranazario

To think that just one day after watching the extreme joy of Londoners for having won the title of 2012 Olympic host city, today I watch the horror of an abominable act and the fear instilled among the people of Great Britain. 
My thoughts and prayers are with the families of the victims and the wounded survivors themselves.

United in spirit,
LN


----------



## suzzzenn

I was deeply saddened to hear about the senseless attacks in London. Not only I, but everyone I've talked to this morning here in New York, was very shaken by the attack. I want to express my sympathy and support to all those in the UK.


----------



## anangelaway

Londoners and my dearest friends, my thoughts, my heart are with you. This is one more tragic day in London, and I feel so sorry and SO ANGRY!!!!!!


----------



## Eugin

As an Argentine woman who also suffered two bomb attacks in the hands of terrorists, my heart and thoughts are with Londoners today as well, and strongly wish and expect that these acts of terrorism do not happen never again. I sadly regret to see that, once again, it was the lives of the innocents who were the victims of these acts of horror. My most sincere condolences and support to all of you.


----------



## cuchuflete

Friends in London,

You have my support, my tears, and my prayers...words don't do it today.

Cuchu


----------



## timpeac

My dad was only 15 minutes being behind the underground train on the stretch of track affected...but he's fine.

The text of some people claiming responsibility starts "In the name of God, the merciful, the compassionate". Hmmm, enough said.


----------



## Isotta

I am profoundly sorry to hear this news. I will be thinking of you.

Isotta.


----------



## DesertCat

I've been on vacation this week and haven't been watching the news and just learned of this tragedy here.  I'm so sorry for the violent attacks.  There is no justification.


----------



## beatrizg

It’s sad. It’s horrible and sad. 
I don’t understand mankind… But then, I don’t know if mankind is the right word.


----------



## funnydeal

There exists only one word for that mankind  "Coward"

My heart is with all of you in London.


----------



## mjscott

I am sorry. I am so sorry for your loss. I guess we're all on alert now. There is a foe to world understanding. That enemy is uncompromising thought that all who are different from you are your enemy--and that it is worth sacrificing your life to wipe out as many as you can in the name of your cause. Emboldening others who share your cause to do the same? Maybe. Creating new converts? Unlikely. Creating more hate and misunderstanding in a world that needs all the care and understanding it can to get along? Yes. London, words cannot express the sorrow for the loss of people and the paradigm shift in thinking that all will have to take in order to get through this. Not much more can be said by me, except that I am so very sorry for you loss.


----------



## chica11

I lived in London last year and still have some friends over there who thankfully are alright. One of the blasts occurred really close to the resident hall, my friend lived in last year which somehow brings it close to home. I hope everyone is alright over there and everyone's friends/family are alright. My thoughts and prayers are with you.  This is a time for us to join together no matter what race, color, creed, because in the end these attacks are against all of us.


----------



## alc112

It was so horrible what I watched at midday. I hope this ends. I hate wars, lots of people are dieing, being hurt, etc. When is this going to end????


----------



## walnut

I'm speechless. My heart and my thoughts are all for London and its people. Chiara


----------



## belén

Not much more to be added. I send my heart to those affected and I really hope we will live in peace one day...


----------



## Artrella

I cannot believe this is happening again... so sad...not human... My feelings are with the English people today.


----------



## Whisky con ron

I am just wondering WHEN are the people of the UK going to start getting angry because it was the politicians who drove them where they are now.... by going into an illegal war!

Madrid again... how sad.

But Blair is a master of playing... still now... he is escaping almost untouched and with a whiter-than-white image! It was his decision to go to Irak!


----------



## anangelaway

Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> I am just wondering WHEN are the people of the UK going to start getting angry because it was the politicians who drove them where they are now.... by going into an illegal war!
> 
> Madrid again... how sad.
> 
> But Blair is a master of playing... still now... he is escaping almost untouched and with a whiter-than-white image! It was his decision to go to Irak!


 
Hello WCR! Read the title of this thread please, it does not ring bells to you? You can at any time open a new thread and argument's points of view on the matter. 

*The purpose of this one is to express your support if you feel any! *


----------



## Helicopta

Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> I am just wondering WHEN are the people of the UK going to start getting angry because it was the politicians who drove them where they are now.... by going into an illegal war!


Whiskey, I’m angry. Yes, I’m angry that we’re now facing the consequences of greedy, self-interested policies made by greedy, self-interested politicians. The feeling in this country has been that such an attack was inevitable, we all knew it was coming; it was just a question of when, where and how big. It now leaves the question that none of want to ask ourselves… Where next?
I’m also angry at the spineless bastards who wantonly target ordinary people going about their ordinary business. Doing nothing but aggravate the predicament of the people they claim to represent. What can possibly be achieved with these actions? How can this benefit the Muslim world? Don’t they realise that any justifiable arguments they might have against western governments are being buried deeper and deeper beneath the mounting rubble and bodies?

Hatred breeds hatred, breeds hatred, breeds hatred... and so the cycle continues.

What is wrong with *our* world?


----------



## Whisky con ron

Helicopta, I am absolutely in agreement with you. Although I am not british, I live in this country and it is so very disturbing to see ordinary people paying with their lives the price of other idiots' errors (both greedy western politicians and extremist religious fanatics).

All my friends in London are now accounted for. The fear is gone and now I also have anger and frustration.


----------



## la analfabeta

Whisky,
I completely agree with you and I do assure you that even if I am a US citizen I disagreed with the war from the beginning.  It is illegal.  But that's what greed drives a single Texan man and his buddies to do.  There are many american citizens like myself who are against the war and a country divided like we are right now in the US will only make us weaker and more vulnerable to terrorist.  So my heart goes out to all the innocent that suffer the consequences of our leaders.  We can only pray for the innocent to be saved in their afterlife and for these inconsiderate leaders to win their way to an eternal HELL.


----------



## chica11

Here we have self-interested politicians who to me are not doing the right things to prevent and curtail terrorism but are increasing it.  And we have self-interested terrorist groups who really only care about themselves.  Some of the attacks in London were carried out in predominantly or very muslim oriented neighborhoods.  Therefore, I don't buy and never did buy any us against them argument (regarding religion).  The people who carried out these attacks just want to scare everybody, hence the word terrorism.  They really don't care who they scare and of course these are attacks are politically aimed against our governments but they are carried out in a despicable way, against our citizens, our people.   It's important that we stand together and fight (not necessarily in a literal physical way, but in a spiritual and emotional, daily way).


----------



## fenixpollo

anangelaway said:
			
		

> *The purpose of this one is to express your support if you feel any! *


I'm afraid I have to agree with _anangelaway_.  Let's not let this thread degenerate into a political debate or diatribe, despite our frustration at the cause of the attacks and our inabilty, as individuals, to do anything about them.  

Instead, let's focus on the Londoners, especially those in the forum who have been touched by the horrific attacks.

Our thoughts are with you, London.


----------



## Kelly B

Sending prayers and deepest sympathy.


----------



## Helicopta

Anangelaway, Fenixpollo let me apologise for my diatribe. You are right, it has no place here. I'm not a Londoner, but as an Englishman, I thank you all for your heartwarming concern and solidarity. It goes some way towards restoring my faith in humanity that has taken yet another crushing blow today.


----------



## JLanguage

My condolences to all the Londoners here, terrorism seems to be becoming quite the epidemic.

-Jonathan


----------



## araceli

Un abrazo a los londinenses, lo siento.


----------



## lauranazario

I share with you the message sent via email by one of my favorite rock bands, *Marillion* (Brits):
_From: <eweb@marillion.com>
Organization: Marillion
Date: Thu, 07 Jul 2005 16:29:18 +0100
Subject: Marillion eWeb: London Tragedy

The world's gone mad.

Whoever bombs buses or tube-trains is prepared to kill and hurt ordinary
people irrespective of their race, nationality or religion. And yet someone
has done this today in London.

The band send their best wishes and love to anyone caught up in today's
outrage, and sincere condolences to those who have lost friends or family.

Marillion_​


----------



## Like an Angel

Helicopta said:
			
		

> It goes some way towards restoring my faith in humanity that has taken yet another crushing blow today.


 
*You must not lose faith in humanity. Humanity is an ocean; if a few drops of the ocean are dirty, the ocean does not become dirty. -Gandhi*


----------



## garryknight

I'm lucky, living on the outskirts of London, and I'm lucky that I was in the Bloomsbury area yesterday evening and not this morning. My fullest sympathy goes with those who were not so lucky, and I hope they and their famiiles heal as quickly and as completely as possible.

I also wanted to share with you the words of our mayor, Ken Livingstone, from his speech today - words which I'm sure most of us agree with, and words which ought to go down in history. They are worth everyone's while taking time to read (especially the last two paragraphs) so I won't quote them here but simply point you at the source.


----------



## chica11

I agree wholeheartedly with your comments Garryknight and Mayor Livingstone's speech!!  our respective countries, U.S and Great Britain are so great (as are all other free nations) because we are free, and we live in multicultural, multiethnic, multireligious societies that work.  Let's not forget how great that is and not let anyone destroy it.


----------



## Cath.S.

Do not despair.


----------



## Everness

I was reading some posts and I realized that some of us are so politically-correct (or mushy-mushy) that we are not allowing people to grieve the way they choose. Anger and outrage are normal feelings that could and should be expressed in the first stages of grief work. If you are pissed at the 2 geniuses who instead of fighting terrorism decided to invade Iraq thus creating a more unsafe world, don't feel guilty for experiencing and expressing those feelings. If you are pissed at the sons of bitches who carried out this last attack on innocent people, don't ask permission to experience and express those feelings, and above all, don't let someone tell you how to feel or what to say. If you want to weep, weep. If you want to say nothing, say nothing. Just let people grieve the way they want. Don't add insult to injury.


----------



## Benjy

i am going to disagree. this forum is not for people to rant. if someone is upset they totally have right to be upset. my dad works in london, i'll be honest i was scared crapless today. that doesnt mean this forum becomes a free for all for upset people.


----------



## panjandrum

Thank you benjy.

If people want to rant - do so elsewhere.
Today, on this thread, all we can do is express whatever humanity demands we express for the real people in real pain in London.  Some of us can do so from profound personal experience.  
Please, if you want to make a political point, go away and do it somewhere else.


----------



## hamilton

NO WORDS TO EXPRESS MY FEELINGS

CHEERS UP LONDON!  

LET'S GET TOGETHER ALL THE NATIONS ALL OVER THE WORLD AGAINST VIOLENCE!!!  

WE ALL NEED TO LIVE IN A PEACEFUL WORLD


----------



## Saqui

Dear Britishmen and women,

My heart goes out to you. I'll have a special prayer for the victims.
All the best!


----------



## la grive solitaire

A candle in memory of those who died.  Peace to you all. ​click here​


----------



## winnie

i'm truly sorry and angry too.
a big hug to all UK people.


----------



## gencive

I Am also truly sorry and very angry.
I won't rant ... here
My condolences and sympathy to the UK people.


----------



## SILSEP

I want to express my support to all London citizens and to all who have suffered from terrorism any time.

I still can not understand why people cause death and pain for any reason, especially for political reasons.

I hope for once and for all this kind of violence disappears from the face of earth.

My condolences.


----------



## piloya

Today, we are all londoners 


My condolonces for those who suffered the consequences and my best wishes for recovery for the whole people of London and the UK


----------



## el_novato

No hay palabras suficientes para expresar los sentimientos.  Acabo de enterarme de la noticias hace unos 20 minutos (estoy trabajando de noche).  Mis mejores deseos a todo Londres.


----------



## Psique

My english is not very good, but I want to send a big big hug to Londoners and to all UK from Spain.

P.


----------



## desde aquel verano

Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> I am just wondering *WHEN* are the people of the UK going to start getting angry because it was the politicians who drove them where they are now.... by going into an illegal war!


Maybe you missed the near-2 million people protest in London before the war started...


----------



## Eugin

Por Gilad Atzmon: 

"Nos guste o no, debemos admitir que el Terror es un mensaje y más nos valdrá aprender a escucharlo con atención: 
 
En primer lugar, nos dice que somos tan vulnerables como cualquiera. 
En segundo, nos dice que deberíamos dejar que los demás vivan de acuerdo con sus valores y sus creencias. 
En tercero, nos dice que nunca más deberíamos darle nuestros votos a criminales de guerra. 
 
Pero, más que nada, nos dice que tenemos una obligación moral. Debemos detener a nuestros gobiernos".
 
Un fuerte abrazo para todos, indistintamente de su nacionalidad, credo o raza.


----------



## manana

Desde Chile les envío un abrazo solidario en estos terribles momentos. Ánimo y fuerza a todos los londinenses y a  mis queridos foreros británicos decirles que  estoy con ustedes  y  que deseo de todo corazón que esto no suceda nunca más.
Manana


----------



## Samaruc

First of all, my love and solidarity to the Londoners. You are not alone in these horrible days.

Absolutely no terrorism has any justification, but I think we all should think about its causes.

To all the innocent victims of any terrorism, my love and solidarity. To all the terrorists, my condemnation.


----------



## Psique

Eugin said:
			
		

> Por Gilad Atzmon:
> 
> "Nos guste o no, debemos admitir que el Terror es un mensaje y más nos valdrá aprender a escucharlo con atención:
> 
> En primer lugar, nos dice que somos tan vulnerables como cualquiera.
> En segundo, nos dice que deberíamos dejar que los demás vivan de acuerdo con sus valores y sus creencias.
> En tercero, nos dice que nunca más deberíamos darle nuestros votos a criminales de guerra.
> 
> Pero, más que nada, nos dice que tenemos una obligación moral. Debemos detener a nuestros gobiernos".
> 
> Un fuerte abrazo para todos, indistintamente de su nacionalidad, credo o raza.


 
Eugin, me ha encantado tu post. Un saludo!

P.


----------



## Fernando

Eugin, no me ha gustado nada tu post. Un saludo.


----------



## Psique

Fernando said:
			
		

> Eugin, no me ha gustado nada tu post. Un saludo.


 
¿Por qué no te ha gustado, Fernando?

P.


----------



## Fernando

Porque creo que éste no es el hilo para dejar mensajes harto discutibles sobre el atentado. Precisamente por ello te contesto en otro más adeucado: "Political aftermath, now what?


----------



## alc112

Fernando said:
			
		

> Eugin, no me ha gustado nada tu post. Un saludo.


 
A mi tampoco, creo que suena más chocante que consolador.


----------



## Eugin

Era un simple saludo y unas palabras de apoyo para la gente en Londres y en todo el Reino Unido. Lamento que al resto que no son ingleses, no les haya gustado, pero iba dirigido a ellos, en su mayoría. Respeto sus opiniones, pero preferiría escuchar la de los ingleses en el foro que hablan español. Gracias.


----------



## alc112

Eugin said:
			
		

> Era un simple saludo y unas palabras de apoyo para la gente en Londres y en todo el Reino Unido. Lamento que al resto que no son ingleses, no les haya gustado, pero iba dirigido a ellos, en su mayoría. Respeto sus opiniones, pero preferiría escuchar la de los ingleses en el foro que hablan español. Gracias.


 
Nosotros también respetamos tu saludo, todos pensamos distintos y esas diferencias son las que hacen que algunos como yo y Fernando opinemos que el parrafo que posteaste no es adecuado.
Mil disculpas si fue muy chocante para vos lo que dijimos.


----------



## el_novato

Tranquilos muchachos.  Regresen al tema.  Cuando no les guste algo EN ESTE TEMA, manden inmediatamente un "mensaje privado".  QUE SOLO los moderadores hagan este tipo de observación EN ESTE TEMA, para no perder el rumbo del mismo.


----------



## meili

I can still vividly remember the same sound of blast I heard from the 6th floor of the building where our office was located. I know how the people from London felt during that time. We, also, are deeply moved.
Our sincere prayers from the Philippines.


----------



## o'clock

I am speechless...

awful, awful....


----------



## zebedee

Eugin said:
			
		

> Era un simple saludo y unas palabras de apoyo para la gente en Londres y en todo el Reino Unido. Lamento que al resto que no son ingleses, no les haya gustado, pero iba dirigido a ellos, en su mayoría. Respeto sus opiniones, pero preferiría escuchar la de los ingleses en el foro que hablan español. Gracias.


 
Eugin,

Your 'apoyo' is welcome and appreciated. But why not open up another thread with your quote as a starting point. There's a lot we can say about that quote but I think this isn't the right place to say it.

Thanks,

zeb


----------



## ayed

Frankly speaking, I was on weekend when this tragic incident happened.It too great for me to express in words.

My condolences to victims' relatives 
May Allah save us 

My regards
Ayed


----------

